# has anyone got msn?



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

If you have can u post it so we can help each other with our illness !


----------



## 20727 (Mar 21, 2007)

kinkyness15###hotmail.com


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

heyamine's sazzy925###hotmail.co.ukany one feel free to add me if ya wanna talk ,but be warned half the time when i'm online i've wandered off and forgotten i left it on lol, be patient and i should get back to you.


----------



## 16607 (Mar 14, 2007)

Sarita7989###hotmail.com


----------



## 20635 (Mar 28, 2007)

cool_andy14###hotmail.com


----------



## 20982 (Mar 27, 2007)

ajborthwick###hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi my address is [email protected]


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi!You may want to take your emails out of your posts and put them into your profile - that way spammers and others can't readily get to them - It is important to be safe! Glad you are supporting each other! Take care...


----------



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## TeenGurl16 (Aug 3, 2007)

Anyone want to chat anytime my msn is [email protected] Childish email, i know


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I opened a group on yahoo and if u want you can join to the group, I will be really glad to see u there.I have no msn, but I will make one http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Ibsersfriends/Girl.Just health


----------

